# الثنر و الصبغات والاسيتون والبوليستر



## أحمد سامى زغلول (27 مارس 2011)

بالنسبة للصبغات يوجد صبغات على هيئة بودرة وتسمى بالترسينة وصباغ أخرى على شكل قطع صغيرة تسمى بالحصى ​


----------



## أحمد سامى زغلول (27 مارس 2011)

تستخدم مع الثنر لاعطاء اللون المطلوب


----------



## أحمد سامى زغلول (27 مارس 2011)

بالنسبة للبوليستر وجدت موقع بالغة الانجليزية يشرح كيفية صناعته بس للأسف محتاج مهندس كيميائى علشان يفهم المركبات والمعادلات وعلى فكرة ده من خلال بحث الجوجل البسيط how to make polyster


----------



## أحمد سامى زغلول (27 مارس 2011)

*بالنسبة للبوليستر وجدت موقع بالغة الانجليزية يشرح كيفية صناعته بس للأسف محتاج مهندس كيميائى علشان يفهم المركبات والمعادلات وعلى فكرة ده من خلال بحث الجوجل البسيط how to make polyester
*​


----------



## احمدجاك (5 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله بركاته 
الاخ احمد سامي انا كيميائي متخصص في صناعة البولي استر و علي استعداد للتعاون 
تليفوني 0106993176
ahmedchem333(at) yahoo.com


----------



## لوف ستي (5 أبريل 2011)

صباح الخير اخي احمد جاك

شكرا كتير علي التعاون

ممكن سؤال؟

بالنسبه لدهان الديكورات الحديثه ملتي ديكور وفلفت وسواحلي وستوكو:

انت فين منها؟
عندك خبره كافيه فيها؟

وصناعة الدهانات المائيه الاكريلك وخاصه الملونه للجدران الخارجيه ومثبت الالوان ضد الشمس والعوامل الطبيعيه والاشعه الفوق بنفسجيه وغيرها من بهتان اللون وتغيره بفتره اقصر من المعدل؟
يا تري اسم الماده دي ايه المثبته؟
وشكرا جزيلا لك
اتمني التواصل معاك علي طول
اعطر وارق تحياتي
سلااااام


----------

